# Xtrema vs Super X2



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm gonna be a pain in everyone's *** who reads this forum, but I NEED INFO on the Xtrema. I held two today and must say I fell in love with it. I just don't wanna lose my Super X2 for a piceof crap. WHo would win????


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

x2 hands down


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

xtrema its a great gun and ive always liked its never heard anything bud from a viable source.


----------

